

Charlie Munger & Lollapaloozas (using common sense vs. models) - AlexBlom
http://alexblom.com/blog/2011/07/charlie-munger-lollapaloozas/

======
gregpilling
If you liked that, I would recommend Charlie Munger's book
<http://www.poorcharliesalmanack.com/> . It is a good read, and one that you
can refer to over and over again. One of the sections in the book is also
posted on Ycombinator at <http://ycombinator.com/munger.html> if you want to
see the sort of thing he talks about in the book.

~~~
AlexBlom
Thanks!

